# Sharpening Easy Wood Carbide Cutters



## Coupeflyer (Dec 10, 2014)

First let me say I am skew challenged. So for those of you who will want to admonish me for not using a skew rendering this question unnecessary, please be patient, I'm working on it.

In the mean time I'm quite comfortable with my Easy Wood tools. What I'm not comfortable with is shelling out the cash for the cutters. So that finally gets me to my question.

Does anyone, challenged like myself who use the Easy Wood tools, sharpen their cutters to extend their life?  And if so, how do you do it?  I've tried rubbing them on a stone but that doesn't do much if anything.

Also, does anyone know of an aftermarket cutter for these tools that might be a bit less expensive?

Thanks,
Tom Murrell


----------



## RKB (Dec 10, 2014)

Hi Tom, I too use the carbide insert tools and like them.  I freshen up the cutters by rubbing the flat side on a fine diamond credit card in a figure eight pattern with a little water.  Seems to help keep them usable for a longer time.  I use AZCARBIDE for my cutters.  Take care.
Rod


----------



## jaywood1207 (Dec 10, 2014)

What kind of stone did you use?  I have had some success with laying it upside down on a diamond stone but I usually only get a few sharpenings out of it then it doesn't seem to work any more.  Use a bit of water for lubrication.


----------



## Coupeflyer (Dec 10, 2014)

RKB said:


> Hi Tom, I too use the carbide insert tools and like them.  I freshen up the cutters by rubbing the flat side on a fine diamond credit card in a figure eight pattern with a little water.  Seems to help keep them usable for a longer time.  I use AZCARBIDE for my cutters.  Take care.
> Rod



Thanks for the AZ carbide referral.


----------



## Tom D (Dec 10, 2014)

Try Captain Eddie's
Big Guy Productions - Cap'n Eddie on You Tube


----------



## walshjp17 (Dec 11, 2014)

Tom D said:


> Try Captain Eddie's
> Big Guy Productions - Cap'n Eddie on You Tube



Good source.  However, be sure to measure your current cutters.  Eddie does not state which cutters his replace for copyright reasons so you have to know the measurements.


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Dec 11, 2014)

Carbide inserts are sold as DISPOSABLE. For the life of me I can't understand why some folks want to "squeeze" every last ounce and still expect good cutting results. Between the "cheap" prices offered through Global Tools and providers such as myself that sell at a higher price point for a superior quality inserts, I just don't get it. I am as frugal as the next BUT there is a limit to "cheapness". IMHO


----------



## shastastan (Dec 11, 2014)

wood-of-1kind said:


> Carbide inserts are sold as DISPOSABLE. For the life of me I can't understand why some folks want to "squeeze" every last ounce and still expect good cutting results. Between the "cheap" prices offered through Global Tools and providers such as myself that sell at a higher price point for a superior quality inserts, I just don't get it. I am as frugal as the next BUT there is a limit to "cheapness". IMHO



Nothing wrong with being frugal.  Some of us live in places where the only way we can purchase replacements is online.  I use a diamond stone to sharpen my cutters--especially the ones that I didn't get from Global Tool.  It takes me only about a minute to sharpen one.  I admit that I sometimes forget to order enough spares and have ended up with dull cutters and no replacements on hand.  Then, sharpening is my only option until the new ones come.  I also use AZ Carbide which has good prices compared to the normal retail online stores.  I don't use carbide cutters exclusively.

Stan


----------



## triw51 (Dec 11, 2014)

I would suggest Capt. Eddie he has 3 packs of cutters for approx. $18 to $24 I have ordered from him in the past and have had no problems.


----------



## 79spitfire (Dec 14, 2014)

Why would you throw out a cutter that can be touched up with a diamond hone?

If it doesn't cut properly after touching it up, you can always toss it later...


----------



## ofd8001 (Dec 14, 2014)

A "friend of ours" posted this on YouTube:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OBgbhG373LE


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Dec 15, 2014)

79spitfire said:


> Why would you throw out a cutter that can be touched up with a diamond hone?
> 
> If it doesn't cut properly after touching it up, you can always toss it later...



This is an argument that keeps going round and round without finding an answer that satisfies all. The same reason that I "toss" out a disposable razor. I get a certain amount of shaves and out it goes. Could probably "sharpen" it and get a few more shaves out of it. Let's "face it" (pun intended :biggrin, it just isn't worth it to me. I usually can turn around 100 wood pens from a single carbide insert and then I toss. Have tried honing with the diamond card (as have others) but the inserts DO NOTcome back to spec. If you are happy with honing your carbide inserts then keep doing what you do. For me it's most economical to get a "fresh" cutter when the original reaches its life span.


----------



## Majorbdk (Dec 15, 2014)

Rich,
Thanks for re-posting my video link.  I've been sharpening all my EWT bits without an issue.  If it doesn't fit with they way others do business, no issue here.  I post my videos showing how I do things.  By no means am I an expert in anything woodworking.


----------



## jsolie (Dec 15, 2014)

You didn't mention which EWT you needed cutters for.  I have one of their little pen tools, which I use for stuff like TruStone and other really hard material.  I found the size of cutter and bought several packs from Cap'n Eddie as he started on his medical journey.  I figured it would help both of us out.  The cutters I bought fit perfectly, including the little screw that was included with Eddie's cutters.


----------



## Jim Burr (Dec 15, 2014)

Since you can't use the skew...anything, like a spindle gouge, detail gouge, bowl gouge find interest with you? Carbides are ok once in a while. Any clubs in the area? Don't blame me if you haven't gone that route.


----------



## steve worcester (Dec 23, 2014)

I am thinking most of these (EWT and flat top carbide) cutters come from Byrd tool. They are planer inserts. You may have to buy more from them vs others, but the per piece is less cost.


----------



## flyitfast (Dec 23, 2014)

Out of curiosity, how do you measure a carbide cutter?  From side to side or across the points?  Are round cutters measured across the diameter.  On radius cutters, how do you know if R2 or R4?  I'd like to order somewhere, but wouldn't know how to talk the "lingo".
Thanks for any help.
gordon


----------



## Paul in OKC (Dec 23, 2014)

If any of you that don't resharpen would like to send me your used cutters  I can sharpen them. Use a tool and cutter grinder at work with a diamond wheel. If you would like yours done, send me a pm.


----------



## shastastan (Dec 23, 2014)

Coupeflyer said:


> First let me say I am skew challenged. So for those of you who will want to admonish me for not using a skew rendering this question unnecessary, please be patient, I'm working on it.....snip....
> Thanks,
> Tom Murrell



I made a similar comment some months ago.  I was told that it would benefit me if I learned the skew.    I had misgivings about using it for years.  However, I had made a bunch of wenge blanks and there was too much tear out with the carbide cutters.  Lucky for me, someone referred me to Capt. Eddies youtube on using a skew. Can't find the url now, sorry, but his video showed me the easy way to do it and I ended up buying a couple of additional oval skews.  They will give a nice smooth surface.  I still use my carbide tools a lot.


----------



## jfoh (Dec 25, 2014)

If they were sharpened in the first place they can be resharpened. Problem is that they are a hard material. Soft stone will not sharpen them. To them it is like trying to sharpen them with a stick of butter.  Diamond flat file will sharpen them but keeping the edge like factory will require either more coordination than I have or a jig. Light touch up can be done free hand but complete edge sharpening can be difficult.


----------



## Mortalis (Dec 25, 2014)

How to measure carbide inserts
Plus knowing the hole diameter the screw goes through.
Capn Eddie Cutters


----------

